# Squirting



## ladysweet (Sep 1, 2014)

I don't want to go into so much detail but is it real??


----------



## GTdad (Aug 15, 2011)

Sure is. The only debate around here is what it is, specifically, that's being squirted.


----------



## Cletus (Apr 27, 2012)

Study Concludes That Women Who Squirt During Sex Are Actually Peeing | IFLScience


----------



## SpinDaddy (Nov 12, 2012)

GTdad said:


> Sure is. The only debate around here is what it is, specifically, that's being squirted.


Ha! And that being said, if your wife is a “squirter” it is the most erotic thing in the world. If she is not, that too is the most erotic thing in the world.


----------



## ocotillo (Oct 17, 2011)

This has been debated on TAM before

This particular study differentiated between "Female ejaculation" (A small amount of milky white fluid expressed from the Skenes glands through the urethra) and "Squirting" which is a much larger discharge of fluid (Sometimes enough to fill a cup.)


----------



## PBear (Nov 16, 2010)

Cletus said:


> Study Concludes That Women Who Squirt During Sex Are Actually Peeing | IFLScience


Yes, that wonderful study of SEVEN women. Terribly comprehensive... 

C


----------



## GettingIt_2 (Apr 12, 2013)

I think it was concluded, last time TAM went round on this, that the fluid is actually orange juice.


----------



## Cletus (Apr 27, 2012)

PBear said:


> Yes, that wonderful study of SEVEN women. Terribly comprehensive...
> 
> C


Only slightly less underwhelming than that rebuttal. 

Feel free to post a link to as complete a laboratory study of 7 or more women who were found to not have significant urine content in their discharge and at least we can then have competing studies.


----------



## chillymorn (Aug 11, 2010)

I like the creamy gush type of orgasm!

More than the fire hose type


----------



## Fozzy (Jul 20, 2013)

Lila said:


> Women who squirt say that the pleasure experienced from the orgasm is explosive. I wouldn't know as I don't do this but I do think that the composition of the material squirted shouldn't matter to a husband/partner who finds this a turn on.


OMG THIS! Seriously--who cares what it is??? If it doesn't happen, awesome. If it does--still awesome. Do we really need the beakers and bunsen burners?


----------



## GettingIt_2 (Apr 12, 2013)

Fozzy said:


> OMG THIS! Seriously--who cares what it is??? If it doesn't happen, awesome. If it does--still awesome. Do we really need the beakers and bunsen burners?


That's sort of how I wish everyone would feel about evolution vs creationism. Who cares! We're all here! Lets party!


----------



## CincyBluesFan (Feb 27, 2015)

There's no mechanism to squirt in a human vagina other than the urethra. When it happens, they're peeing.


----------



## yeah_right (Oct 23, 2013)

It's pee, guys. I can recreate those porn "squirters" you watch online by drinking a large Mountain Dew before sex...


----------



## alexm (Nov 29, 2008)

I won't argue with science, but I can tell you I have 20 years of first-hand experience between two women who were/are squirters. I'm talking several feet of distance here.

It may have traces of urine in it, but it most definitely doesn't smell, or look, like urine. My opinion is that it is not urine, at least not 100%.

As far as I know, nobody's really nailed down the g-spot and there are still differing medical opinions on that. I have a hard time believing that the debate over what the fluid is has been settled, either.

On that note, I am convinced that pretty much any woman is capable of this. It's just finding the right spot and combination of pressure, stroke, whatever. Being highly turned on is very important as well. This is not generally something you start off with. My ex wife could do it easily by applying pressure to her so-called g-spot, a couple of inches in the vagina on the upper wall. My current wife can do it from that, as well as by rubbing the outside of her vagina including clitoris. We find this works best when I use my penis in missionary position. Same motions, just outside of her as opposed to inside.

Neither woman did it before me. My ex wife and I discovered it by accident. I used this knowledge with my current wife and it worked quite well. It has nothing to do with me or my skills, only that I used what I learned and it worked. 2 women is hardly a scientifically accurate sample size, but all the same.


----------



## PBear (Nov 16, 2010)

I'm with alexm. Purely unscientific, but I've smelled the fluid, tasted it, practically showered in it. It is no more urine than what comes out of the tap. Whether it comes from the urethra and bladder or not... But either way, it's still awesome. 

C


----------



## askari (Jun 21, 2012)

GettingIt said:


> I think it was concluded, last time TAM went round on this, that the fluid is actually orange juice.


Fresh or concentrated?


----------



## Fozzy (Jul 20, 2013)

askari said:


> Fresh or concentrated?


Pulp or no pulp?

Sorry, I'll show myself out...


----------



## T&T (Nov 16, 2012)

GettingIt said:


> That's sort of how I wish everyone would feel about evolution vs creationism. Who cares! We're all here! Lets party!


:smthumbup:


----------



## Shoto1984 (Apr 11, 2009)

Fozzy said:


> OMG THIS! Seriously--who cares what it is??? If it doesn't happen, awesome. If it does--still awesome. Do we really need the beakers and bunsen burners?


Fozzy! Get Dr. Beaker stat! :rofl:


----------



## Shoto1984 (Apr 11, 2009)

I've been on the receiving end of both types. One type is urine and the other isn't.


----------



## Cletus (Apr 27, 2012)

intheory said:


> What is weird to me is that there are people who are determined to disprove squirting. Other than sex biologists/doctors, why would anyone be so concerned about "proving" that this doesn't exist?


I really haven't seen anyone determined to disprove it's existence, just a lot of fuss and bother over what it is exactly. As a scientific question, it's interesting. At least it's a female-only sexual topic that's getting investigated. That has to be a good thing I'd imagine.


----------



## GettingIt_2 (Apr 12, 2013)

Cletus said:


> I really haven't seen anyone determined to disprove it's existence, just a lot of fuss and bother over what it is exactly. As a scientific question, it's interesting. At least it's a female-only sexual topic that's getting investigated. That has to be a good thing I'd imagine.


We girls don't have penis size to obsess over, so we need SOMETHING!


----------



## Q tip (Apr 15, 2014)

I squirt. Hope that helps.


----------



## Gert B Frobe (May 6, 2011)

Lila said:


> Women who squirt say that the pleasure experienced from the orgasm is explosive. I wouldn't know as I don't do this but I do think that the composition of the material squirted shouldn't matter to a husband/partner who finds this a turn on.


It really doesn't matter, although it is interesting.


----------



## Gert B Frobe (May 6, 2011)

chillymorn said:


> I like the creamy gush type of orgasm!
> 
> More than the fire hose type


Yeah, the white creamy stuff, that's the ticket.


----------



## FatherofTwo (Dec 6, 2014)

I had two ex-gf's who would squirt and each time I was amazed and in awe with the strength of their orgasms !!! I'm still trying to get my wife to as well but she quickly pushes my hand away since she feels she's going to pee instead UGH


----------



## 36Shaolin (Feb 28, 2015)

_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Cobalt (Nov 16, 2014)

PBear said:


> Yes, that wonderful study of SEVEN women. Terribly comprehensive...
> 
> C


We need a randomized, double blind, multi-bedroom study


----------

